# thinking of building a speaker cab



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

does anyone know a place that's local in the Toronto area to get Tolex and other amp cab parts? - is Steamco the only Canadian supplier ?

thanks


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> does anyone know a place that's local in the Toronto area to get Tolex and other amp cab parts? - is Steamco the only Canadian supplier ?
> 
> thanks


Funny, I made this very recommendation to someone else here yesterday. Try Q Components in Waterloo. Lots of speakers and cab finishing materials and great service too.

http://www.loudspeakers.ca/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Funny, I made this very recommendation to someone else here yesterday. Try Q Components in Waterloo. Lots of speakers and cab finishing materials and great service too.
> 
> http://www.loudspeakers.ca/


Ditto. Ask for Terry and tell him Mooh sent you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

fabulous - thanks a bunch folks....maybe I'll stop through there on the way to the riffWrath jam end of June


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Little suggestion. If you plan on building a standard 112 or 212 I would suggest maybe picking up a used one somewhere instead. After building a few myself, I found that between time spent on the project and costs of materials, I didn't save much at all. So, you likely won't be saving money by building it yourself. 

On the other hand, if your building it for fun or want to build yourself a nice custom cab, fill your boots. I did. Mine turned out pretty good. I didn't use tolex, I opted for vinyl instead. I was going for a "low-budget" Matchless look. 

Here's the link to my posts about it: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21619

I order my parts (corners, handles, jack plate etc...) from Yellowcab Amplification in BC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Trans Canada Hardware

2358 Midland Ave., Unit 3
Scarborough, ON M1S 1P8 Canada
TEL : + 1 (416) 2990088
FAX : + 1 (416) 2993255
Website www.tchweb.com


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> fabulous - thanks a bunch folks....maybe I'll stop through there on the way to the riffWrath jam end of June


Keep in mind they might not be open on weekends. I'd call before making the stop.

... Dan


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Little suggestion. If you plan on building a standard 112 or 212 I would suggest maybe picking up a used one somewhere instead. After building a few myself, I found that between time spent on the project and costs of materials, I didn't save much at all. So, you likely won't be saving money by building it yourself.
> 
> On the other hand, if your building it for fun or want to build yourself a nice custom cab, fill your boots. I did. Mine turned out pretty good. I didn't use tolex, I opted for vinyl instead. I was going for a "low-budget" Matchless look.
> 
> ...


purely for the fun of it....I don't really need one at all...but wanted to try out making one.......


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> purely for the fun of it....I don't really need one at all...but wanted to try out making one.......


 Try Shavano Music Online for some good cab ideas with plans. 

bd


----------



## vanibanez (Apr 15, 2009)

It can be quite expensive to build a cab. I'm building a 1x12 cab with a Cekestion V30 from Steamco and a grill from TCH in Canada. Its gonna cost me almost $400.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

vanibanez said:


> It can be quite expensive to build a cab. I'm building a 1x12 cab with a Cekestion V30 from Steamco and a grill from TCH in Canada. Its gonna cost me almost $400.


I estimated somewhere like $500 for all material including speakers - but I was not going to use Celestion's for a 4X10 - that'd be $500 in speakers alone....I'm going to go clone on the speakers I think....


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought a sort of imitation leather (vinyl?) furniture upholstering material from Fabricland and used it cover several heads and cabinets. It was pretty cheap and ended up looking quite nice! A bit thicker and more stretchy than tolex but still pretty easy to work with.

Here's a picture of a head I did in it:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

BrianA said:


> I bought a sort of imitation leather (vinyl?) furniture upholstering material from Fabricland and used it cover several heads and cabinets. It was pretty cheap and ended up looking quite nice! A bit thicker and more stretchy than tolex but still pretty easy to work with.
> 
> Here's a picture of a head I did in it:


That looks great!


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

BrianA said:


> I bought a sort of imitation leather (vinyl?) furniture upholstering material from Fabricland and used it cover several heads and cabinets. It was pretty cheap and ended up looking quite nice! A bit thicker and more stretchy than tolex but still pretty easy to work with.
> 
> Here's a picture of a head I did in it:


Where did you buy the handle and corners from?
Thanks


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Partsexpress.com (Ohio... unfortunately for us)

Tubesandmore.com (Antique Electronic Supply) also carries this stuff.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

QComponents in Kitchener has cabinet hardware.

http://www.loudspeakers.ca/

Dave


----------

